# Madison County, Ga. - Looking For Possible Hunting Land Without Lease - Joining Club



## madisoncounty (Jun 13, 2017)

I live in the Northwest corner of Madison County (Banks, Franklin, Madison County line area) and although I own 5 acres of fully wooded land I do not have a great habitat for holding deer when there is 330+/- acres of prime whitetail land across from me that I have not been able to find someone to ask if I can hunt that land.

I am posting this in the hopes that someone here in the Madison County area has access to (or owns) a larger tract of land that is able to hold deer and is not committed to outside leasing or established club with very high dues and very little chance of QDM quality deer. 

I am essentially looking for someone with a good bit of land that would be willing to meet, determine my character and hunting ethics, and possibly give permission for a hunt or two on their property for my son-in-law and myself (50+ year old Georgia native). 

I know it is a Very Long Shot but you just never know until you ask. 

~ William Roberson


----------

